
Nature Machine Intelligence Journal Is Now Live - ArtWomb
https://www.nature.com/natmachintell/
======
nabla9
Statement on Nature Machine Intelligence
[https://openaccess.engineering.oregonstate.edu/home](https://openaccess.engineering.oregonstate.edu/home)

> ... In the light of this, and the recent announcement by Nature Publishing
> Group of a new closed-access journal, "Nature Machine Intelligence", the
> following list of researchers hereby state that they will not submit to,
> review, or edit for this new journal...

Signed by:
[https://openaccess.engineering.oregonstate.edu/signatures](https://openaccess.engineering.oregonstate.edu/signatures)
(3467 total)

(huge number of top names in the field, including Hinton, Goodfellow, LeCun,
Bengio, Jordan, ..)

------
p1esk
Wow, they haven't canned it after the letter?

